# My 10 gallon betta tank



## WestHaven (Jun 30, 2012)

This is my new ten gallon betta tank. The only occupant is a male crowntail betta named Bobby. He is red, white and blue. He was the most active betta at the store so I picked him up. He's been in the tank for 3 days and is doing well, but I have only seen him eat one time.

Lighting: Walmart Mainstays clamp-on light w/ a 40 watt LED daylight bulb
Filter: Penguin 100 with two lucky bamboo plants
Substrate: Flourite with a few root tabs
Hardscape: Two previously used driftwood pieces and rocks
Plants: 2 small crypts, floating Hornwort, 1 Java Fern on the right-side driftwood, Water Sprite, Red Myrio.


----------



## Islandgaliam (May 24, 2014)

Looks like betta heaven...very nice! And what pretty colors on him too 

There is only one thing I don't like about male bettas...and that is that I can't have one tank full with one of every color of the rainbow! So, I guess I just have to settle with multiple tanks...lol.


----------



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

Is it just me or does that protruding dw somewhat resemble an eater island carving??


----------



## WestHaven (Jun 30, 2012)

I just realized that yes it does look like an Easter Island statue that is facing to the right.

I have a question because I have never had a betta before. I saw him eat a piece of flake food yesterday, but he hasn't touched the sinking pellets I have given him. When I saw him eat the flake food was the only time I have seen him eat. Should I buy him a different type of food like freeze dried bloodworms? Also, what are some good tank mates for him (if any)?


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Freeze dried bloodworms aren't a betta favorite, go with something else. Flake food should be fine if you get a kind specifically designed for bettas. Don't be worried if he doesn't eat much at first... A betta can go at least a week without a meal.

Bettas can be kept with small, peaceful fish. I'd suggest Julii cories or other small cories, perhaps 6 or so. If they're not to your taste, perhaps an oil catfish? You could also try a few glowlight tetras, though they might nip those fins. Maybe, maybe not. Or five pencilfish? Now, cories are your best bet. Some bettas will kill anything they're placed with, but you have to try it to see if he'll get along.


----------



## Islandgaliam (May 24, 2014)

I have always fed my bettas New Life Spectrum Pellets and frozen blood worms, as recommended on the Betta Forum. I have found that they don't always eat at first, but will once they settle in to their new homes.


----------



## WestHaven (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas. I have been feeding Omega One Freshwater flakes and sinking color pellets. I also have sinking veggie wafers but haven't tried to give him one of those.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Your betta's fins, specially anal fin (on the bottom) look wrecked. Did you do the nylon stocking test with all objects in the tank before putting him in? Basically its get a nylon stocking and run it over everything: parts of the filter in the tank, every single inch and nook and cranny of the driftwood, rock, other decor.. if it snags or rips it will damage betta's fins and they will find that one magic spot that will do it to them. If you do get snags take the item out and get some sand paper to smooth out the rough spots then wash it off and put it back in the tank. I recently put some old driftwood in a betta tank that use to have a lot of burs/notches/rough spots. I spent an hour sanding them down and it past the nylon test and my betta's fins are still intact ^^
Also I don't see a pre-filter over your filter's intake. I STRONGLY recommend you get some foam and cut it to fit over the intake so his fins don't get sucked up against it and ripped off. I just grabbed some leftover cheap black filter foam, measured it against the intake then cut it so it would be about 1/2"-1" thick around the whole thing then cut out the center to pull it over the intake like a thick sock. Be mindful if you do this that it will eventually clog with mulm, it will noticeably reduce flow. I'd recommend removing the foam piece each water change (should be at least once a week) or every other time, and ring it out in the old tank water you've removed to get the debris out of it, then put it back on the intake.

All that said thank you for giving it a filter and heater!! Too many people think they can live in cold tiny unfiltered (never water changed) cups... ok yes they _can _live.. but not comfortable.

Keeping the water pristine and removing all possibilities for further fin tearing should let those fins heal up real quick.


----------



## WestHaven (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I'll put some foam over the filter intake and check if there are any rough spots on the driftwood. 

Bobby is really enjoying his new home. He's swimming all over the place. His favorite hiding spot is in the front right corner under the oak leaf. His anal fin is actually in perfect shape, it just looked torn up in the picture. He does have a rip in his dorsal fin though.


----------



## Bruce6000 (Jun 18, 2009)

If Betas are so aggresive and naturally like to fight, shouldn't they be called Alphas?


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Bruce6000 said:


> If Betas are so aggresive and naturally like to fight, shouldn't they be called Alphas?


The name of the genus is unrelated to that of the Greek letter, being derived from the Malay word ikan betah ("persistent fish").

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betta


----------



## Bruce6000 (Jun 18, 2009)

Daximus said:


> The name of the genus is unrelated to that of the Greek letter, being derived from the Malay word ikan betah ("persistent fish").
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betta


Thanks! Learn something new everyday.:icon_mrgr


----------



## WestHaven (Jun 30, 2012)

I added 4 ramshorn snails to the tank yesterday. They range in size from a nickel to a quarter.


----------



## WestHaven (Jun 30, 2012)

So Bobby the betta has been in the tank for three weeks. He's getting healthier and he colored up nicely since I first got him. His white middle area is now more pink colored. Bobby must be happy in his home because he built his first bubble nest yesterday. The ramshorn snails are getting along fine. Bobby doesn't bother them. The snails have started breeding. I noticed a clump of eggs on the glass a few days ago.


----------

